# fertility drugs at asda



## fairyanna (Jan 16, 2011)

any one know if asda still sell ivf drugs at cost price?? also if you can get any drugs prescribed by gp when paying for a private course? i know its cheeky but if its possible i wanna know   my 1st quote was £2105.33 and so far have managed to get my cost down to £1143.93 from healthcare at home but its still expensive!
got told today too that i have to submit my presciption by friday otherwise it runs out and it will have to be re-written!!!
xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I believe so on the asda cost price thing. They sometimes do not include syringes.

The prescription for the HCG trigger shot is what shortens the validity of the script as it is a controlled dug in the UK due to potential to abuse it like growth hormones and therefore the script is valid only for 28 days.

You can ask your GP, but they are unlikely to agree on clinical grounds. If they prescribe or you they take legal responsibility for the effects it has on you. If it is not their area of expertise and are not monitoring you or setting the dose, it would be no defence in law to say they copied out someone else's prescription.

They may also refuse on cost grounds. All prescriptions come out of their budget and it would be questioned. I have only ever been given my last 5 weeks of cyclogest once I was pregnant and the GP was taking over my care.


----------



## fairyanna (Jan 16, 2011)

just replying in case its any help for anyone else! like you said gp couldnt prescribe the injectables but could the cyclogest so guess thats something! went with asda in the end, healthcare at home was cheaper by bout £100 but was bit worried bout it not getting there in time, or getting lost! asda said they would give me the needles and sharps box free too!
thanx for ur help! xx


----------

